

Tell HN: Founder Notes is publishing - transatlantic

I’ve long been interested in learning about early-stage technology companies: what they produce, where their ideas come from, how they grow, and what they’ve learned along the way. But most tech news sites don’t dig very deep, generally giving these companies a few paragraphs and perhaps a couple of screen shots. So I’ve started doing it myself and I’ll be publishing new articles five days per week.<p>Check it out: http://foundernotes.com/<p>Consider this a version one, a minimum viable product. I’m sure it can be improved and I’m curious to learn exactly how. Post your feedback here or get in touch with me directly (my contact information is posted at the bottom of each article).<p>Thanks.
======
michael_dorfman
I think it looks like a good idea, and I enjoyed the two pieces so far.

Once some backlog is built up, the organization of the articles is going to be
an interesting problem-- I'm not sure what kind of taxonomy would be most
useful.

